# Manual for 7.5hp Gamefisher Outboard



## MikeLatiolais (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a pdf of the owners manual for the Gamefisher 7.5hp outboards? I've seen it referenced many times in google, but I haven't found a live torrent or download link yet. Thanks.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you try here...
Repair and Maintenance - iboats Boating Forums


----------



## MikeLatiolais (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the link


----------

